# Needing a 30 long?!!!!!



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a 30 gallon long or something really close to that. I am willing to pay. A dollar per gallon on the tank. It has to be a long tank tho. If you have a light fixture with it I'm willing to discuss money. 
My Bolivians want a bigger tank and the 20 tall I have isn't doin to well for low foreground plants. 
If you have a heater with the tank also I am interested in it. 

Plz guys if you have a spare 30 long or something close to 30 gallons I'm interested. Only longs tho


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I've got a old acrylic tank, still in good shape think it's a sea clear... it's a 30 long.
36x12x17 ish i'll double check and measure. i'd sell it to you for $30.00 i can bring it to the nov. meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/zip/2680252154.html


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Is that your add on craigs list or somebody else's


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I send you a PM man. Go read it.

--Nikolay


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

I pm Ed you back. Sounds really good what you wanting for it?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Z90a said:


> Is that your add on craigs list or somebody else's


that's some one elses add, not mine... i saw it and thought i would post it since it was a free 30g.
is sanger by ft. worth, you're in ft. worth right?


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Denton but close enough. But he hasn't answered my calls so I'll grab nikos


----------

